# RDP plugin for FF

## DaggyStyle

my workplace's remote connection is rdp based, but under web browser, is there a plugin for ff that I can try?

----------

## jormartr

I don't think that exists.

----------

## Hu

The browser-hosted RDP is merely an ActiveX control wrapping the Microsoft Terminal Services client.  If you can use that, you can use rdesktop outside the browser.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Hu wrote:*   

> The browser-hosted RDP is merely an ActiveX control wrapping the Microsoft Terminal Services client.  If you can use that, you can use rdesktop outside the browser.

 

problem is that I need to connect via the browser... I have no idea how to get the relevant data for connection.

----------

## toralf

rdesktop works fine for pure RDP connections, furthermore Citrix-based apps work under Gentoo too w/ net-misc/icaclient, however Active X is proprietary MS.

----------

